# Where to find Fishbites in Galveston?



## jefferymac (Apr 23, 2012)

I want to try Fishbites in the surf, but I never seem to find them at the bait shacks that I hit. Any pointers?


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Bass Pro in Pearland or JAS Outfitters in Freeport would be the closest places. I always stock up when I go to Bass Pro since I don't go over there often. Check out their website It has a list of distributors.

http://fishbites.com/store-locator/

I may get strung up for saying this, but Fish Bites are good but slightly over rated. The fact that they stay on the hook is nice, so there is less re-baiting, but nothing beats regular shrimp.

However, I do always like to have a pack with me.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Who can weigh in on the most effective flavor or color?


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

surfguy said:


> Who can weigh in on the most effective flavor or color?


I've only used the pink shrimp flavored ones. They work well, but not as well as regular shrimp. I like to use them when the hardheads are thick because it seems to attract less hardheads and more desirable fish like whiting.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

green shrimp are death on big Gaftop in the spring.

Pink and orange are great for everything else.

I got 8pks the other day.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Ive had good luck using the chartreuse and pink colored fishbites. I think ive had the best results on the pink. Ive also used the white color and still caught fish. I have yet to find a place in galveston that sells them.


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

I've ended up buying them online like 10 packs at a time. I don't think the color matters that much, but my wife likes the pink ones, probably because they don't actually make purple ones. Here in CS they were almost double the cost @ Gander Mtn than what I could get online.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

I think it depends on the fish your targeting...when it comes to pompano ( Wich are sight feeders) then its all about the color. For example, when cleaning pomps that are feeding heavily on coquina you will see a lot of pinkish orange colors... and just so happens that pink are my # 1 producing fish bite colors.

Whiting, to me same thing, i think its the color that attracts them, just keep in mind your current is only running one direction. So the smell has very little to do with it IMO.

Redfish...again, i think its about color..i opened up a slot red this year that had a 2% milk cap in its gut....im guessing it had nothing to do with the smell of milk.

Black drum...i think with them it is more about the smell then sight, especially since they do a lot of rooting around foraging....just a diff insight....One thing is for certain....They WORK!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

I like the pink or orange in shrimp flavor. I also use the crab flavor and do well. Seapony in Winnie has some if you want to make the trip.


----------



## jefferymac (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for the info y'all. I think I'm going to order some online and give 'em a shot.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I always combine them with fresh shrimp. I will sling my shrimp off a lot, so I for certain to have bait on it anyway.


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

Dang it! 

Now I know how you always out-fish me

:tongue: :tongue: :tongue:

Just kidding Andrew :doowapsta


----------



## Whoopin It Up! (Dec 20, 2010)

*Fishbites*

I now know I can find Fishbites at the Pearland Bass Pro Shop... however, if any of you find your way to Corpus Christi for a fishing trip, you can pick up Fishbites at the H-E-B Plus Grocery Store in Flour Bluff. This grocery store also has a good supply of rods, reels, tackle, and other fishing stuff. It's open 24 hours, too.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Whoopin It Up! said:


> I now know I can find Fishbites at the Pearland Bass Pro Shop... however, if any of you find your way to Corpus Christi for a fishing trip, you can pick up Fishbites at the H-E-B Plus Grocery Store in Flour Bluff. This grocery store also has a good supply of rods, reels, tackle, and other fishing stuff. It's open 24 hours, too.


Yep...they do occasionaly run out on weekends...another place to try if heb runs out is ace hardware on the island, they not only carry the fishbites but have a nice supply of top brand lures also.


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

West Marine in Galveston used to stock them.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

I like the pink-orange-green shrimp flavor. I used the crab a few times as well. I have caught the following species on Fishbites so far.
Hard Heads-Whiting-Croaker-Pomps-Sand Trout-Stingray-Spadefish-Pinfish-Mangrove Snapper-Triggerfish-and a baby Amberjack once, plus a few small reds and blacks. Also a ribbon fish once. I catch a lot of whiting on them in the surf in the fall, and we catch a lot of Mangrove snapper off the North Port A jetty some years on them during summer in the rock crevices. Almost forgot I caught a couple them ugly looking rockfish off the jetty on them to, and I have caught some channel cats out of a large deer lease pond on them to. They work pretty darn good on most anything. In October- the croaker like them at the mouths of drainages. I like to put them on a 1/16 ounce jig head and drag them or bounce them on the bottom or dip them down in cracks in the rocks.


----------



## jefferymac (Apr 23, 2012)

I managed to squeeze in an hour of fishing at Surfside this past Saturday. Based on one of the recommendations on this thread, I stopped by Bass Pro in Pearland on my way out and picked up some pink shrimp Fishbites. Arrived at Surfside around 5:00PM; surf was wild and the wind was really blowing. I decided it was too cold to wade in, so I cast out from the rocks close to the jetty. Caught 2 sand trout, a whiting and black drum on nothing but the Fishbites. Pretty cool baits, I'm convinced!


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I've found over the last few years that I catch more whitings on fish bites than shrimp and less hardheads. But, on some days the shrimp work better than fish bites.


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

GOOD NEWS. I work at academy in galveston and I can confirm that we got in fishbites in the last truck. We got quite a bit of them in on the last truck. Once we sell out of these we should have a stock level of them so we should get more in.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Blueshoes said:


> GOOD NEWS. I work at academy in galveston and I can confirm that we got in fishbites in the last truck. We got quite a bit of them in on the last truck. Once we sell out of these we should have a stock level of them so we should get more in.


Thanks for that update !!!


----------

